# hello can you post pics of ur breeding racks #?



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i want to no how to set up a rack ..has any1 brought them 3tier grey plastic box rack i want them ...how do i set it up ...also can you post pics of urs..


----------



## jr-reptiles (Jan 2, 2009)

this isnt mine but mine is pretty mutch the same i keep my ball python in it and im getting some collubrids at the doncaster and kent show


----------

